# 2000 pt Blood Angel List



## jpeezy343 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello all, I put together this list before I actually go buy all this stuff. The idea is to have my dreadnoughts and troop choices hold down objectives and my back line while the component with jump packs is free to go from cover to cover and engage at will. Please critique this list and present anything that might improve it. Thank you.

Battalion Detachment
HQ: 1 Sanguinary Priest with jump pack, Chief Apothecary and the warlord trait associated with it, Teeth of Terra Relic 135
1 Chaplain with jump pack, iron resolve WL trait (1 cp), Indomitus armor relic (1cp) 105 2cp
1 Librarian Dreadnought with meltagun, biomantic sarcophagus (using honored by Baal stratagem, 1 cp) 155 1cp
Troops: 2x5 incursors 105 each
5 heavy intercessors with hellstorm bolt rifles 140
Elites:
10 Death Company Marines with 1 thunder hammer, 1 powersword, 1 hand flamer 275
9 Sanguinary Guard with 2 inferno pistols and 2 powerfists, 5 encarmine swords, 2 w/ axes 290
2x5 Vanguard Veterans with jump packs, 4 with storm shields and lightning claws,1 with only Thammer 145 each
1 Redemptor Dreadnought with Icarus rocket pod and macroplasma incinerator 185
Heavy Support: 5 Eradicators with 1 multimelta and 1 heavy melta rifle 215
Total: 2000
Some tricks I think I can pull off with this include using Angel's sacrifice to redirect attacks from Death Company onto the chaplain with 6 wounds and 2+, 3+(only once) 4+, and 6+ saves, using the psychic fortress to give my dreadnoughts and eradicators a 5+ save while they draw fire early in the game, and using the vanguard vets to back up incursors who will have deployed in or near objectives at the start of the game. Let me know what you think!


----------

